# San Felipe-Baja living?



## challenger2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking to explore and possibly retire to San Felipe--can any members provide info on climate, crime, cost of living/rent, etc? All info welcome--currently reside in SoCal.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Stay away from El Dorado Ranch Estates especially in the summer when it can hit 120 degrees F..........


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

San Felipe is a VERY small community so you'll have more success with a Google search.


----------

